# Pork butt cooking to fast?



## krazykarl27 (Feb 4, 2012)

I am using my Masterbuilt Electric Smoker to smoke a 6.5 lb pork butt. I put it in around 9 and have kept the temp steady around 235. We are now 2.5 hours later and I am already at 160 internal  temp. I know there is the stall, but does this seem to be cooking to fast to anyone else? Has anyone else had this problem in the past, if so what did you do? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 4, 2012)

Some cook faster than others - if it gets done sooner than you want just wrap in towels and put in an empty cooler for a few hours. It actually helps redistribute the juices


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 4, 2012)

Seems right to me Karl. I did 180# last week and had a 160* to 170*f in less than 4 hrs. (which is good) and the stall started...as I knew it would , but that much meat at one time(appox. 60# per load of my Smoker) took a while to get thruogh it , but with my time calculation(est. cooking time) , the Butts took right at 12hrs. to get done. They averaged 8#ea.














and turned out great....;}-


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2012)

Are you sure you are cooking at 235. The MES controllers can be off. Are you monitoring the smoker temp with a digital thermometer?


----------



## terry colwell (Feb 5, 2012)

Calibrate calibrate calibrate,,,, If your temps are solid and thermos are good dont worry about it rushing past the "danger zone". I just did a Butt the other day and it did the same thing, then it stalled like usual. And it turned out to be the best one yet.Good luck and Dont rush it or over work it...


----------



## big casino (Feb 5, 2012)

KrazyKarl27 said:


> I am using my Masterbuilt Electric Smoker to smoke a 6.5 lb pork butt. I put it in around 9 and have kept the temp steady around 235. We are now 2.5 hours later and I am already at 160 internal  temp. I know there is the stall, but does this seem to be cooking to fast to anyone else? Has anyone else had this problem in the past, if so what did you do? Any help would be appreciated.




My MES is around 20 degrees off from what the units digital read out reads,  for example if I set mine at 235 it would actually be 255, it seems to be worse if I don't use water or sand in the water pan,  and have you calibrated your meat thermometer in some boiling water?


----------



## mikeh (Feb 5, 2012)

I charted my MES40 by placing a digital thermo on each rack in three spots and wrote down what the reading was with the unit set to 275 deg.  I found that I was 10 to 15 deg low compared to what the MES was telling me.  Now I just adjust accordingly depending on where I have the meat setting in the unit. Works just fine.

Mike


----------

